
The 4-letter-word word that makes my blood boil - pkfrank
https://dev.to/marcuscreo/the-4-letter-word-word-that-makes-my-blood-boil
======
FroshKiller
Boy howdy do I agree with this. I've developed a visceral reaction to hearing
this, especially coming out of my own mouth.

It surprised me to read that the author felt self-conscious about asking for
clarification of details for fear of looking stupid. My experience from very
early school involved teachers encouraging students' questions, even very
basic or retrograde questions about the material. Personally, I carried that
into professional life and never thought twice about it.

How many of you have been put in a difficult situation by a "just" user
because you didn't speak up when they glossed over complexity?

~~~
marcuscreo
Boy, you hit the nail on the head! I was really afraid folks would feel that I
should know what they meant if I was a "real professional programmer", so it
was tough for me to learn to push back. ;)

